# Upper Midwest Karate Tournaments



## chokimotobu (Nov 19, 2008)

I was looking for info on any karate tournaments in the Minnesota, Wisconsin,  and Dakota's area.  I am pretty open to the rules used.  I am looking for one with good kumite, not to interested in kata.  If it helps I am looking for adult divisions and I am aware of the Diamond Nationals.  Thanks for any help.


----------

